# Getting really thin



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Bentley is over a year old and he is extremely athletic and muscular but I am recently unemployed and have been at home most of the day. Since then, he will sit at the back door all day until I let him out and then he runs for hours at a time coming in for water breaks periodically. It has been this was for around a week and he has been dropping weight. I offer him large bowls of food which are out in the open with bacon bits or cheese or meats sprinkled on top and he will not eat unless it is night time and were relaxing or it's dark out.

I don't want people to think he's starving or sometbing but you can see his ribs vaguely...any ideas or weight gaining food suggestions? Once I find a job it will most likely go back to normal but who knows how long that will take with this job market! But it breaks my heart to see him just sit by the back door all day until I let him out.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

He's still growing, and still a teenager. I think it's normal at this age for them to be on the thin side. Miles is still thin at 2 yrs old, but much more filled out compared to 1 yr old. We used to call Chase our little piggy because he was a pudgy puppy, and now at 9 months he is quite lean.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Make sure he's getting a real high calorie food while he's so active. You can always switch him back to his regular food once he is back to his old routine. 

Good luck with the job search. I know it is very tough out there, contrary to what the news & politicians tell us!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I can see Darcy's ribs but her waist appears to be getting a bit wider, she now weighs 19kilos,a one kilo rise since last year I blame these long dark winters and to much overtime at my work for the weight gain...roll on spring and light mornings and evenings..


----------

